# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  بوست مباراة منتخب السودان للشباب x المنتخب الكيني للشباب

## Ehab M. Ali

*تصفيات امم افريقيا للشباب 
المنتخب السوداني للشباب x المنتخب الكيني للشباب



الزمان
السبت 24 يوليو 2010
الساعة 8:00 مساء



المكان أستاد المريخ 


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*


الدخول مجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــانا"

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يخوض  منتخبنا الوطني للشباب في الثامنة من مساء اليوم بملعب استاد المريخ مباراته المهمة  أمام نظيره الكيني في جولة الذهاب لتصفيات أمم أفريقيا للشباب المؤهلة للنهائيات بليبيا واكمل  منتخبنا الشاب تحضيراته لهذا اللقاء.


من المتوقع ان تضم تشكيلة منتخبنا الوطني للشباب في لقاء اليوم احمد بيتر في حراسة  المرمى ، عبد الرحيم حمزة وامير كمال في قلب الدفاع ومحمد النور في الطرف الشمال  وعبد الرحمن كرنقو في الطرف اليمين واحمد هلال وخالد عز الزين والصادق بابكر ورمضان  جكسا في الوسط ونادر الطيب ومعاذ عبد الرحيم في المقدمة الهجومية.


*

----------


## nona

*اللهم انصر منتخبنا القومي للشباب 
ااااممممممممممين
                        	*

----------


## nona

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) nona 
ياربي انا ×2
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*اللهم أنصرهم يا كريم_
آميييييين
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*اللهم انصرهم واهلهم واعينهم على رفع راية السودان عالية يا كريم امييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## aldisco

*اللهم انصر رفاق عبدالرحيم النصري نصرا مؤزرا............... آمين
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*يا الله لأخوان ولدنا عبد الرحيم ..

*

----------


## خالد كشـول

*بالتوفيق لمنتخبنا الشاب  ،،
*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*انشاء الله فايزين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الكــــــــورة دي ناس التلفزيون ماناقلنهـــــــا؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الدقيقة الخامسة من الشوط الاول والنتيجة التعادل السلبي
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الدقيقة الخامسة من الشوط الاول والنتيجة التعادل السلبي




علي قناة فوول الرياضية

*

----------


## السيد

*يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*تسديدة قوية من اللاعب عبدالرحمن كرنقو (اهلي مدني) نحو المرمي مباشرة
يبعدها الحارس لركنية د27 - ش1
                        	*

----------

